# Brother DTG Develops New Inks For GTX Printer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

With the release of the GTX, its next-generation digital direct-to-garment printer, Brother DTG has also released a new ink series with a larger color gamut and packaged in a more eco-friendly way than their previous inks. Specifically designed to maximize the performance of its new machine, Innobella Textile inks are water-based pigments that are Okeo-Tex® ECO PASSPORT certified and Consumer Products Safety Improvement Act (CPSIA) compliant.

This new formula comes in replaceable pouches instead of traditional cartridges to minimize the amount of plastic, reducing their environmental impact. Designed exclusively for the GTX digital direct-to-garment printer, pouches comes in two sizes 200cc and 500cc. 

Shirts printed on the GTX with Innobella textile inks have gone through the American Association of Textile Chemists and Colorists (AATCC) wash tests and scored a 4.0 or higher proving their washability meets desired industry standards. 

This new ink set—which includes CMYK, white inks and a pretreatment solution—was developed exclusively for the GTX. “Our chemists were tasked with the job of creating an ink with more vibrancy, a larger color gamut, better washability, and a softer hand, especially when used for a white underbase.We feel these characteristics have been achieved,” says Lawrence Davenport, Director of Sales at Brother International Corporation.

For additional information, contact Brother DTG directly via phone at (866) 750-2543 or email [email protected].


----------

